# Apexi Rev/Speed Meter, Opinions?



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Hey everybody,
Just wanted to ask you guys what you thought about the Apexi Rev\Speed Meter. Also, I was thinking that if I got one, I would mount it in the DVD navigation/storage location above the stereo. Does anybody think it would fit in there and what would need to be done as far as wiring goes? I know these are sort of noob questions but I appreciate any constructive ideas! Thanks a lot everybody,
Fletch


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

FletchSpecV said:


> Hey everybody,
> Just wanted to ask you guys what you thought about the Apexi Rev\Speed Meter. Also, I was thinking that if I got one, I would mount it in the DVD navigation/storage location above the stereo. Does anybody think it would fit in there and what would need to be done as far as wiring goes? I know these are sort of noob questions but I appreciate any constructive ideas! Thanks a lot everybody,
> Fletch


Seems like a lot of cash to spend on something that has a lot of the same features that come with the car.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

3-fity said:


> Seems like a lot of cash to spend on something that has a lot of the same features that come with the car.


Yeah, I agree with you to a degree and appreciate your opinion. The thing I like about it though is the G-sensor which makes 1/4 mile times more accurate and the ability to view and record your stats on a given run. So, if you are into tracking your car then you can see and record data to make changes. Plus, it's just sort of a neat thing to have. I think it's better than spending money on something like new gauge faces or something like that, at least it will serve a purpose and not just be for looks. What does everyone think about the placement in the DVD nav. spot? Is it doable and how easy would it be to do? Thanks!


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

How about this BUY REAL PERFORMANCE PARTS. Go to the track if you want to know what you run in the 1/4.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

JAMESZ said:


> How about this BUY REAL PERFORMANCE PARTS. Go to the track if you want to know what you run in the 1/4.


Hey, I agree with you and my focus is on performance parts, and when I save up enough money I plan on doing a ton of performance mods to my car. Here's the thing, this thing isn't something that I'll have to change when I supercharge or turbocharge it. Also, what the hell happened to people being helpful and nice on this forum? The reason I post these things isn't to listen to you spout what you think about what else I should buy, it was to see if anyone had any experience with this part and if so what everyone thought.


----------



## IncognitoZ (Feb 5, 2005)

Hey Fletch, Those things are great.......let me give you list of what it does!
0-60/60-?/ 1/8 mile, 1/4 mile, 1000 M timing. Whp levels and loss. voltage, trip, g-forces pulled..saves highest of course......LAP TIMES!!!!!!!!! A HUGE ONE IF YOU AUTOCROSS. It does alot more but you will have to visit apexis website at WWW.APEXI-USA.COM

Sure you could spend the money on performance parts. But this thing is WIRED INTO THE CAR!!!! Once you set the weight and tune it--- you don't need to drive allllllllll the way to the track and spend your cash.....you can go out on the local highway....break the law and tune the car at the same time!!!! That thing is a blast! I have one and I wouldn't trade it for the world!

Plus you can wire it to cancel out the Speed Limiter!!!!!!!!!!

Don't listen to the other guys....they don't have one so they don't know!
I was sceptical just like them before I got it but it has been a huge help to me since I have had it....plus it looks killer on the dash!!!!!!!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

IncognitoZ said:


> Hey Fletch, Those things are great.......let me give you list of what it does!
> 0-60/60-?/ 1/8 mile, 1/4 mile, 1000 M timing. Whp levels and loss. voltage, trip, g-forces pulled..saves highest of course......LAP TIMES!!!!!!!!! A HUGE ONE IF YOU AUTOCROSS. It does alot more but you will have to visit apexis website at WWW.APEXI-USA.COM
> 
> Sure you could spend the money on performance parts. But this thing is WIRED INTO THE CAR!!!! Once you set the weight and tune it--- you don't need to drive allllllllll the way to the track and spend your cash.....you can go out on the local highway....break the law and tune the car at the same time!!!! That thing is a blast! I have one and I wouldn't trade it for the world!
> ...


 Spoken like a true ricer. Is that automatic still slipping , Todd?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

FletchSpecV said:


> Hey, I agree with you and my focus is on performance parts, and when I save up enough money I plan on doing a ton of performance mods to my car. Here's the thing, this thing isn't something that I'll have to change when I supercharge or turbocharge it. Also, what the hell happened to people being helpful and nice on this forum? The reason I post these things isn't to listen to you spout what you think about what else I should buy, it was to see if anyone had any experience with this part and if so what everyone thought.


That's just JamesZs 2 cents. Take it with every other spout off you hear on this board, couple grains of salt in a very big ocean. If that's what you want in your car, be my guest. But those things tend to over-rate performance a bit, to make you think your car is better than it actually is. By no means very accurate, your best bet is still a trip to the local dyno and the track.


----------



## IncognitoZ (Feb 5, 2005)

I dont know who you speak of friend :thumbup: 

Its a better tuning tool the going by the seat of your pants and you can make a bunch of passes with it without waiting & waiting & waiting and .....waiting..........at the track....the track is of course going pretty accurate, but hey......who has time to go to the track EVERYTIME you need to see how the car is doing..........Whether or not its inaccurate is yet to be seen.....do you have one...I dont believe you do..........How about next time I go to the track I will see how accurate it is and I will give a report on it. Then we will know: :givebeer:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

IncognitoZ said:


> I dont know who you speak of friend :thumbup:
> 
> Its a better tuning tool the going by the seat of your pants and you can make a bunch of passes with it without waiting & waiting & waiting and .....waiting..........at the track....the track is of course going pretty accurate, but hey......who has time to go to the track EVERYTIME you need to see how the car is doing..........Whether or not its inaccurate is yet to be seen.....do you have one...I dont believe you do..........How about next time I go to the track I will see how accurate it is and I will give a report on it. Then we will know: :givebeer:


It's almost impossible for a device like that to give an accurate measurment of a cars performance. If it was battery operated, I'd say throw it into a pillow and see what it says about how much Hp you have and your 0-60 times.......  There's no substitute for having a dyno measure your Hp, or a track time your runs. None. So basically you are telling me a device costing less than $400 is just as accurate as devices costing many 10s of thousands. The true comparison is not even close. The Rev/Speed meter is for those who have money to waste and want some bling on their dash. Plus it looks good matched up with a S-AFC....


----------



## IncognitoZ (Feb 5, 2005)

Well "Bling" is an out of date word......You do have a point ....OF COURSE a dyno or a true track time is going to be superior to it, but you cant deny that having it is a commonplace of ignorance. It is a huge help when you are street tuning..........You my very good friend would probably compare it to a AIR FUEL RATIO GAUGE Vs. a Wideband O2 sensor and ratio gauge( on the side of a dyno)

Therefore, having it is much better then NOT having it. If you had one you would know but you dont.....so....................It does look very good paired with the Super air flow converter and the Boost Controller......Which I hope to have soon......why does someone here happen to have both of them...well then I will have to go out on a limb and say that he just may be one clever fellow :thumbup:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

For the money I'd say a better idea would be to take a trip to the dyno and the track. Establish real baslines for the car and go from there. It's only usefullness I can see would be as a lap timer for autocross, but they usually do that for you anyway. I honestly can't think of a single good reason I'd want one of those on my dash......


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> For the money I'd say a better idea would be to take a trip to the dyno and the track. Establish real baslines for the car and go from there. It's only usefullness I can see would be as a lap timer for autocross, but they usually do that for you anyway. I honestly can't think of a single good reason I'd want one of those on my dash......



You mean you don't like more blinking lights and useless info on numerous screens?


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

First of all, let me just say that I appreciate some opinions that state reasons for them and some actual feedback on my question, :thumbup: . Second, let me say that my main thrust is always performance. I'm a hella car snob and can't stand ricers, just ask my fiance, I interrupt her to sigh and scoff at ricey cars, haha. That is why I am planning (if it will fit of course) to put it in the DVD navigation screen spot, hidden in the dash. The reason I like it is that it is sort of a fun thing to have that tells you some interesting information about what your car is doing that you don't already have in the car, such as, now I'm assuming here, fairly accurate times for 0-60 times, G forces on the car in autocross and the like. I'm not gonna stick it up on the dash to make my car look tough because (since my car's still under warranty) it remains stock. As soon as I get some money saved up I am planning on suspension, brake and tire upgrades first and then, once the car can control the extra power, I'm gonna start on the engine. So, this is more of an intermediate step to allow me to have some fun with the car in stock form until I can afford my performance mods. Any ways, thanks for the opinions again!


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Post some pics of the car man! I am just glad there are some more Z33's on this board. Personally I would spend the $$ on something like a plenum spacer or sway bars. But to each their own. If you get the meter, post some reviews.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> You mean you don't like more blinking lights and useless info on numerous screens?


Nah I don't really need something thats says Danger To Manifold right before it makes my passenger side floor plate fall out.......


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

3-fity said:


> If you get the meter, post some reviews.


 X2. I wanna see how useful this gadget can really be.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I will go out to the track with it and see how well it really works then get back to you about it.

I really think you have it all wrong..........other then the functions that are basically the same as a G-Tech, its kind of like looking right into the ecu to see somewhat of whats going on. Not that I ever use the sensor checks and whatnot. Once again I have to argue the point that it is better to have it then to not have it......you should wait till you have seen it in action or actually played around with it to form an opinion. Atleast go to the website to check it out. Apex Integrations stuff isn't ricer junk. It actually does something.
HAHA, MY GF ALWAYS GETS PISSED AT ME WHEN I INTERRUPT HER TO MAKE FUN OF RICERS TOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> I will go out to the track with it and see how well it really works then get back to you about it.
> 
> I really think you have it all wrong..........other then the functions that are basically the same as a G-Tech, its kind of like looking right into the ecu to see somewhat of whats going on. Not that I ever use the sensor checks and whatnot. Once again I have to argue the point that it is better to have it then to not have it......you should wait till you have seen it in action or actually played around with it to form an opinion. Atleast go to the website to check it out. Apex Integrations stuff isn't ricer junk. It actually does something.
> HAHA, MY GF ALWAYS GETS PISSED AT ME WHEN I INTERRUPT HER TO MAKE FUN OF RICERS TOO!!!!!!!!


 If I did have such a device, it would probably be one of the last things I bought. With both a dyno and a drag strip 10 minutes from me, it's probably _is_ the last thing I need to buy.......  I can think of 100 things I'd rather buy first.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> Spoken like a true ricer. Is that automatic still slipping , Todd?


Zen it's not Todd please don't start. PM or IM if you don't believe me, thank you.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

FletchSpecV said:


> Hey everybody,
> Just wanted to ask you guys what you thought about the Apexi Rev\Speed Meter. Also, I was thinking that if I got one, I would mount it in the DVD navigation/storage location above the stereo. Does anybody think it would fit in there and what would need to be done as far as wiring goes? I know these are sort of noob questions but I appreciate any constructive ideas! Thanks a lot everybody,
> Fletch


It's a good product, it's like a Techtom and the G-force meter in one. If you use it to see improvement (before and after mods) it works well or to check out sensors it's great. But you can not use it to compare or auto's because it's not a real time clock or a dyno.

Apexi does make quality stuff.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

X2, I will write something up when I go to the strip next time


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 12, 2003)

*Help! Damn governors!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

how does this thing get rid of the top speed limit?
AND; will it work on a 1997 200sx se ga16de with obdII?
Will I go past 109mph?
I can get to like 122 per my gps (oversize tires 17" konig) so my speedo says like 110-115 and my gps says real-speed of 122mph, then the damn limiter kicks in and it just stops gaining and I'm only on like 4k rpm in 5th gear so I know the damn thing is just hitting the sweet-spot for 5th and then the fuel just stops coming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!rrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

DanTheMan said:


> how does this thing get rid of the top speed limit?
> AND; will it work on a 1997 200sx se ga16de with obdII?
> Will I go past 109mph?
> I can get to like 122 per my gps (oversize tires 17" konig) so my speedo says like 110-115 and my gps says real-speed of 122mph, then the damn limiter kicks in and it just stops gaining and I'm only on like 4k rpm in 5th gear so I know the damn thing is just hitting the sweet-spot for 5th and then the fuel just stops coming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!rrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!


If you have a stock ECU program then 109 is tops on a 97 B14...period.
Your tires are throwing the speedo off, not to mention it's not accurate at that speed. GPS...well all that can be said about that is that it either needs calibrating or it's a cheapo.

I would suggest upgrading your ECU from JWT. Plenty of info on the benefits here and on NPM.

I would also suggest not going that fast on public highways/streets.. For your own safety and others.

I would also suggest posting B14 related topics in the B14 areas... Z members could care less and you'll get more help on your particular vehicle in the correct area.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

0341TODD said:


> HAHA, MY GF ALWAYS GETS PISSED AT ME WHEN I INTERRUPT HER TO MAKE FUN OF RICERS TOO!!!!!!!!


It's impossible not too! Haha.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> X2. I wanna see how useful this gadget can really be.


Well, I've recieved it and it fits perfectly in the DVD nav. spot. It's gonna look awesome. Now all I have to do is figure out how to install it,  . Anybody know if it's pretty easy to install? I haven't even had time too look at it, been to busy working. I'll post picks and a review once I have some time to install it. Thanks again for the opinions guys! Later,
Fletch


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> Nah I don't really need something thats says Danger To Manifold right before it makes my passenger side floor plate fall out.......


That's the one thing this thing won't tell me! I should have bought the Apex'i Rev/Speed Meter with G sensor and MMD (Manifold Monitoring Device) instead of just the Rev/Speed Meter with G sensor. Damn it!


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

FletchSpecV said:


> That's the one thing this thing won't tell me! I should have bought the Apex'i Rev/Speed Meter with G sensor and MMD (Manifold Monitoring Device) instead of just the Rev/Speed Meter with G sensor. Damn it!


HAHAHA TOUCHE' MY FRIEND, TOUCHE' !!!!!

She always gets mad at me when I make fun of ricers.....although my other car is sort of rice.....well, no its not.......no gay stickers and its actually built, just very slow


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

FletchSpecV said:


> Well, I've recieved it and it fits perfectly in the DVD nav. spot. It's gonna look awesome. Now all I have to do is figure out how to install it,  . Anybody know if it's pretty easy to install? I haven't even had time too look at it, been to busy working. I'll post picks and a review once I have some time to install it. Thanks again for the opinions guys! Later,
> Fletch


Call Apexi and ask them which diagram you are supposed to use, or look on their site for the update.

Glad you got it...that thing is fun man!!!


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

0341TODD said:


> Call Apexi and ask them which diagram you are supposed to use, or look on their site for the update.
> 
> Glad you got it...that thing is fun man!!!


Hey, thanks man. I found a more complete manual on the website but I still don't know if I'm advanced enough to install it,  .


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 12, 2003)

*rev/speed meter*



FletchSpecV said:


> Hey, thanks man. I found a more complete manual on the website but I still don't know if I'm advanced enough to install it,  .


I installed mine yesterday using wiring diagram 1.
The ecu wiring is a little too busy and is a real class a cluster to get to.
I piggy-backed the wires (without speed cut) at this time and it wasn't too bad. I decided to splice it off of the back of the guage cluster (easy access to speedo,tach,ignition power and ground) and it was alot easier (for me because I've removed my cluster before, not so much fun the 1st time) than connecting off of the ecu and alot of those wire colors are the same or very similar and it's just too hard to find which pin to what wire etc...
If you've ever spliced wire or removed you guage pods it shouldn't be too bad, just be sure to have a wiring diagram of the guage cluster from either haynes or the FSM to be sure what color is what, although, the back of the cluster actually had labels like TAM for tachometer, SPD for speedometer, Ig pwr for positive 12v on ignition and grnd (duh for negative). It took about 2 hours total (took my time) and one wire was a pain because the wire-insulation is a hard plastic airline-like crap that doesn't slide over the wire, I suggest a good old BIC lighter and just burn off a spot of plastic to expose and connect to.
I haven't wired the spd. limit cut because I'm not confortable without knowing exactly how it works. (the directions are like translated japaneese and they say do this, do that etc... but not why or what it does!
I want to know if I "cut the limiter" by wiring the SpO to the ecu exactly what is it sending to the ECU? A modified pulse signal? it says the SpO is to activate switches at a certain speed but then it says you use that wire to the ecu when you cut the limiter. 
This really sucks....I'm calling apexi in the morning to make sure THEY know what it does!
I would just get the JWT ECU but unless I get the HS turbo kit there is no point on wasting the money for 3-4hp and a few hundred RPM. If I get the HS kit (eventually) I will convert to the 96ecu for the turbo and prob. sell my stock 97 obdII unit. (I say it's a waste because I would also have to spend money for a 96 ecu core AND the modification)
Does anyone know how the rev/speed meter "fools the ecu" ??????????


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 12, 2003)

*ecu limit b14 ga16de obdII 97*

Ok it's all wired up to "cut the speed limiter" per apexi's diagram.
I can't confirm it's cut yet....(I would have to go over 170kph)
Just to be sure I set the cut lower and test drove around then checked my engine data logger the "carchipEX" on the obdII port that gets data after the ecu reads it (downstream).
After the cut the data to the carchip still reads the mph accurately so nothin is foolin the ecu here and the speed limit cut is bunk claim after all!

So I fixed that.
I set an on/off switch to the speedo data line pre-ecu.
Recheck carchip=no speed data.
simple, cheap (bought a switch and some wire) $9 no more limiter.
Will confirm and post after (may be awhile before I can go >109mph)
Just don't flick it off with the cruise on (this really pissed off my cruise control)

I'm sure someone's gonna tell me this wont work so why not?
If the ECU has no Idea what the speedo says how does the car know when to cut the fuel?

And no my airbags didn't go off!

To the above post (my gps is inaccurate, no way over 109mph, your big rims are making it read wrong etc...)
My gps is a garmin WAAS enabled and shows the correct speed unless I'm in a tunnel. It was 120-123mph I know it was over 120.
Yes, the rims do throw it off, ea. revolution goes farther than the small rims so the ecu think's I'm going slower than I ACTUALLY AM.
This means at 45mph I'm doing 50 and my ecu thinks it's forty-five.
At 110mph I'm ACTUALLY DOING 120mph and the ECU thinks it's 109-110.
THINK HARDER.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

ummm this is the Z33 section not the 200sx section.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Anybody know of where to find or have the wiring diagram for the RSM for a Z33? I can't find it anywhere and I really want to hook this thing up. Thanks!
Fletch


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

FletchSpecV said:


> Anybody know of where to find or have the wiring diagram for the RSM for a Z33? I can't find it anywhere and I really want to hook this thing up. Thanks!
> Fletch


Download the pdf. from Apexi-usa website.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Spongerider said:


> Download the pdf. from Apexi-usa website.


That was the first place I checked and they don't have one for the Z33 posted yet. Just up to the Z32. I heard someone with a G35 say that they had a pinout diagram somewhere but I need a copy of it so I can install this beotch. If anyone has one or knows where to get one let me know. I think I'm gonna call Apex'i tomorrow and ask them if they have one for it. If they do I'll post it up here.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

FletchSpecV said:


> That was the first place I checked and they don't have one for the Z33 posted yet. Just up to the Z32. I heard someone with a G35 say that they had a pinout diagram somewhere but I need a copy of it so I can install this beotch. If anyone has one or knows where to get one let me know. I think I'm gonna call Apex'i tomorrow and ask them if they have one for it. If they do I'll post it up here.


Theyll just tell you "no" due to liability reasons. I have tried it for customers cars. Best bet right now is to get a pin out diagram from the FSM if Apex doesnt have it on their site yet.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

0341TODD said:


> Theyll just tell you "no" due to liability reasons. I have tried it for customers cars. Best bet right now is to get a pin out diagram from the FSM if Apex doesnt have it on their site yet.


I'm sorry if this is a stupid question but what is the FSM? Thanks!
Fletch


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

FletchSpecV said:


> I'm sorry if this is a stupid question but what is the FSM? Thanks!
> Fletch


"Factory service manual"

not a dumb question man, Ive asked it also.........the place only gets dumb when jerks give you smartass answers

if you can find a link to the fsm online then you can find the pinout for the ecu and wire it in accordingly. Thats what I did with my S-afc and my RSM. There isnt a wiring diagram for the Z31-- I just popped open my Manual


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

0341TODD said:


> "Factory service manual"
> 
> not a dumb question man, Ive asked it also.........the place only gets dumb when jerks give you smartass answers
> 
> if you can find a link to the fsm online then you can find the pinout for the ecu and wire it in accordingly. Thats what I did with my S-afc and my RSM. There isnt a wiring diagram for the Z31-- I just popped open my Manual


Oh, so the owner's manual gives you the pinout diagram? Duh... Thanks for the honest answer instead of the asshole answers that I get from everybody else, . Later,
Fletch


----------

